# Peaceful Bob



## fancybutterfly (Aug 1, 2014)

Bob- October 2006-July 30, 2014

Bob, I hope you were a happy bunny. You had a rough start to life and I hope I made it better for you. I tried to be the best bunnymama I knew how to be. You brought such happiness to my life and anyone who met you. All the kids from the school, family, and friends, you are in our hearts forever.

I am so very sorry I was not able to be with you when you were hurting. I got to you as soon as I could. I pray we made the right decision. That doctor lady said you were uncomfortable, and that your legs wouldn't be able to work again. Now, you are in Heaven, hopping, playing, and eating all the cilantro and banana you want!

I love you my handsome. Zuey misses you very much. He left some lettuce for you this morning.

P.S. I see you in the clouds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy having to say goodbye. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## fancybutterfly (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Channahs (Aug 1, 2014)

Binky free Bob. Your legs are working again. 

:rose: I'm sorry for your loss. May your's and Zuey's hearts heal soon.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Aug 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.. Binky free, little Bob.


----------



## pani (Aug 1, 2014)

Binky free, Bob. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free, Bob.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss but atleast bob is in a better place, I bet he loved the home you gave him and appreciated you protecting him from the cruel world.


----------

